# Slide AM mit Gepäckträger (vorschnelle Antwort vom Support?)



## wuttel (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mit meinem Slide öfters auf Tour gehe und dabei meist 1-2 Zeltplätze aussuche und von dort aus dann jeden Tag die Trails zu rocken, habe ich mir überlegt mein Slide AM 7.0 2012er mit einem Gepäckträger für die Sattelstütze auszustatten.

Ich dachte dabei an sowas: Klick Mich Beam Rack

Nun wollte ich kurz bei Radon nachfragen, ob man diesen am Rad anbringen kann (ich wiege gerademal 65kg, ein Gewichtsproblem sollte es also nicht geben). Nur war ich nicht sicher, ob man ihn an der Reverb anbringen kann, natürlich am unteren Teil und nicht am "Tauchrohr".

Auf meine Mail bekam ich folgende Antwort:



> ein  Slide Am mit einem Gepackträger auszurüsten ist schon schwer  bedenktlich aber den an die Reverb bauen zu wollen ist völlig  ausgeschlossen!!!!


Ich habe heute ein bischen Gegoogelt und viele gefunden, welche zum einen an einen Fully bzw. AM Rad solch einen Träger montieren und ebenfalls an verstellbare Sattelstützen.

Was meint ihr? War das eine etwas vorschnelle Antwort eines Mitarbeiters oder sollte man das wenn dann an eine feste Stütze montieren?

Klar sollte man mit so einem Träger keine Trails fahren, mir geht es aber nur um die An/Abreise über breite Waldwege. Denn um die 15 kg auf dem Rücken....

Hier ein Beispiel: Klick mich für Jens Stratmann's Seite


----------



## filiale (23. Januar 2013)

Messe doch mal die Dicke des Außenrohrs der Reverb (Meßschieber). Und vergleiche das mit einer starren Sattelstütze. Wenn beides identisch ist, würde ich es montieren.
Ich würde aber KEINE 15kg Gepäck drauf schnallen. 5-7 kg. Mehr nicht. Auch bei Waldwegen gibt es Schlaglöcher und Bodenwellen die das Gewicht des Gepäcks ordentlich nach unten drücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-04-1986 (23. Januar 2013)

http://www.blog.kurbelix.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Freeload-Gep%C3%A4cktr%C3%A4ger-Sports-Set-inkl.-Zubeh%C3%B6r-und-Werkzeug.jpg


----------



## Aalex (23. Januar 2013)

Salve Wuttel,

ein Gepäckträger jeder Art hat an einem Fully nix zu suchen. Der Topeak Beam Rack MTX EX, E-Type ist auch nur für 7kg max zugelssen. JUNGE, mach dich nicht unglücklich...


----------



## GuenniPunkt (23. Januar 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> Salve Wuttel,
> 
> ein Gepäckträger jeder Art hat an einem Fully nix zu suchen. Der Topeak Beam Rack MTX EX, E-Type ist auch nur für 7kg max zugelssen. JUNGE, mach dich nicht unglücklich...



ich weiß nicht wo Du Deine Information her hast. Klar ist das möglich. Meine Khosine hat auch so eins....


----------



## wuttel (23. Januar 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Messe doch mal die Dicke des Außenrohrs der Reverb (Meßschieber). Und vergleiche das mit einer starren Sattelstütze. Wenn beides identisch ist, würde ich es montieren.
> Ich würde aber KEINE 15kg Gepäck drauf schnallen. 5-7 kg. Mehr nicht. Auch bei Waldwegen gibt es Schlaglöcher und Bodenwellen die das Gewicht des Gepäcks ordentlich nach unten drücken.



Die Dicke ist nicht das Problem, das passt. Ich hatte das Klickfix Modell im Auge, welches bis 10 kg belastbar ist und für Stützen bis 32mm. 

Klar, mehr als 7 kg brauchen da nicht drauf, nochmals 5 kg auf dem Rücken sind ja kein Problem.

So, noch eine Antwort seitens Radon:


> technisch  gesehen ist natürlich alles möglich. Allerdings kann man auf eine  solchen Gepäckträgen maximal eine Banane schnallen. Sobald man das  Gewicht beim Fully erhöht muss man nicht nur die Dämpfereinstellung  andern sonder durch die Last werden sämtlich Lager völlig entgegen ihrer  normalen Bewegungen belastet. Sicherlich ein Fakt den man nicht aus dem  Auge verlieren sollte.
> Mein Fazit dazu  wäre dann wohl , es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt. Es  liegt gewiss nicht daran das ich den Sinn eines solchen nicht verstehe  oder nachvollziehen kann, aber da ich selbst Fullyfahrer bin und mich  mit den technischen Gegebenheiten auskenne bleibt mir nicht weiter übrig  als abzuraten.


Ich denke, die Mehrbelastung für das Rad dürfte sich, gerade bei meinem geringen Fahrergewicht, in Grenzen halten. Natürlich sollte man nicht im Gelände rumbrettern. Alternativ wäre natürlich ein Lowrider (wie vorgeschlagen Freeloard) für vorne oder einen Gepäckträger, welchen man am Hinterbau befestigt, also nicht an der Sattelstütze (siehe GuenniPunkt). Aber die Mehrbelastung ist ja bei allem vorhanden....

Scheint wohl eine Glaubensfrage zu sein 

Ich hatte des weiteren über einen Anhänger nachgedacht, wobei ich so viel Gepäck normal auch wieder nicht dabei habe...
Werde mich mal noch zum Thema Fahrverhalten belesen, ob da das Gewicht hinten oder vorne an der Gabel sinnvoller ist. Ich finde es eben immer schade mit dem Auto o.a. anreisen zu müssen, weil sich kein Platz auf dem Rad findet für Schlafsack, Zelt und co.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Januar 2013)

@ wuttel

Unser Slide ist als All Mountain konzipiert worden und wird von den meisten Kunden auch so eingesetzt. Deswegen können wir einen Sattelstützgepäckträger für dieses Rad nicht freigeben. Theoretisch möglich ist der Einsatz eines solchen schon, dass sollte aber jeder unter Berücksichtigung seines Einsatzgebietes für sich selbst entscheiden. Gewährleistung im Falle eines Defekts müssen wir wie schon erwähnt in diesem Falle dann ausschließen. Eine normale Aluminiumsattelstütze und die Einhaltung der Gewichtsbeschränkung des Gepäckträgers sind empfehlenswert.


----------



## FancyLancy (23. Januar 2013)

ein Sherpa   50â¬
das Fully ganz gelassen ...unbezahlbar


----------



## JohnnyB88 (23. Januar 2013)

@ GuenniPunkt

Super Beitrag, tolles Bild!
Das gepostete Rad hat mit einem Slide ungefähr so viel gemeinsam wie der Papst mit bemanntem Marsflug...


----------



## GuenniPunkt (23. Januar 2013)

@ Jonny B

Das war Ironie....Ich würde mir niemals einen Gepäckträger an einem Fully verbauen - Das ist so Überflüssig wie eine Anhängerkupplung an einem Porsche 911er oder so überflüssig wie ne Titte am Bullen.


----------



## GuenniPunkt (23. Januar 2013)

Ich selber fahre das Slide 8.0 und habe vergleichbares nie besessen; sprich mein erstes Fully... Einfach nur ein geiles Fahrgefühl und super im Handling- Ein Hoch auf die Entwicklung!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuttel (23. Januar 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @ wuttel
> 
> Unser Slide ist als All Mountain konzipiert worden und wird von den meisten Kunden auch so eingesetzt. Deswegen können wir einen Sattelstützgepäckträger für dieses Rad nicht freigeben. Theoretisch möglich ist der Einsatz eines solchen schon, dass sollte aber jeder unter Berücksichtigung seines Einsatzgebietes für sich selbst entscheiden. Gewährleistung im Falle eines Defekts müssen wir wie schon erwähnt in diesem Falle dann ausschließen. Eine normale Aluminiumsattelstütze und die Einhaltung der Gewichtsbeschränkung des Gepäckträgers sind empfehlenswert.



Ok, ja das tut es bei mir auch, ansonsten ist's ja langweilig! Naja, dann nehme ich die Anreise mit Zelt und co mit dem Auto vor. Langsam kenn ich die Umgebung sowieso in und auswendig! Danke für die Stellungnahme!


----------



## tane (29. Januar 2013)

"...& the style-oscar goes to...!"


----------



## kandyman (29. Januar 2013)

Lass dir nix einreden, technisch und von der Belastung spricht nichts gegen den Gepäckträger, wenn nicht allzuviel draufgepackt wird. Die Reverb packt das auch.

Freigabe vom Hersteller wirst du nicht bekommen, warum auch - wie man sieht wird die Käuferzielgruppe in dem Fall von der Weigerung nicht abgeschreckt. 

Du solltest aber checken ob das Hinterrad nicht streift bei vollem Federweg.

Ohne Auto in abgelegene Gebiete fahren und dort mehrere Tage Biken ist ausserdem ein super Plan - Respekt dafür, und viel Spass!


----------



## wuttel (29. Januar 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Lass dir nix einreden, technisch und von der Belastung spricht nichts gegen den Gepäckträger, wenn nicht allzuviel draufgepackt wird. Die Reverb packt das auch.
> 
> Freigabe vom Hersteller wirst du nicht bekommen, warum auch - wie man sieht wird die Käuferzielgruppe in dem Fall von der Weigerung nicht abgeschreckt.
> 
> ...



Jap das werde ich tun! Ansonsten hat man ja unschöne Macken oder sogar Schäden auf dem Hinterbau. Oh ja, das macht Spaß! Man hat nur auf der Hin/Rückfahrt viel Gepäck und kann ansonsten die Trails rocken (ja, ohne Gepäckträger) 

Wobei man natürlich zusammen mit Protektoren, Fullface etc. etwas mehr dabei hat. Man sollte also vielleicht einen Teil der Strecke mit dem Auto anreisen. Für Touren reicht aber ein Biwak, Schlafsack sowie alles, was man zum Essen braucht. Das macht dann nur mit dem Bike viel mehr Spaß


----------



## wuttel (29. Januar 2013)

Sorry, 2 mal abgeschickt!


----------



## Billybob (29. Januar 2013)

Wo ist denn bitte das problem wenn die anfahrt mit gepäck auf gemäßgten wegen stattfindet und sich nichts in die quere kommt? Im gelände willst du das teil wohl kaum dran lassen oder? Und wegen was sollte die gewährleistung ausgeschlossen werden? Wenn wegen den 15kg mehr zb am sitzrohr ein defekt auftritt liegt das problem doch ganz woanders... das es jetzt hier kein allgeimeines "go" von radon kommt sollte aber auch klar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (1. Februar 2013)

Moin,

laß Dich nicht von einigen Aussagen hier durcheinander bringen. Manche sind des aufmerksamen Lesens nicht mächtig. 

Für die An- und Abreise geht das mit Sicherheit und bei 65kg Fahrergewicht sind die 15 kg Gepäck (sofern richtig verteilt) auch überhaupt kein Problem. Andere bringen gute 100kg Fahrergewicht zusammen und fahren auch auf nem Slide. 

Wie von Radon empfohlen solltest Du halt das max. Gewicht vom Träger einhalten, da (wie schon erwähnt) auch auf Forstautobahnen Unebenheiten sind und hier die Belastung um einiges größer ausfällt.

Schön aussehen tut es mit Sicherheit nicht, aber die Funktionalität steht hier eindeutig im Vordergrund und zum Trail surfen montierst den Träger ja eh ab. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## filiale (1. Februar 2013)

Ich würde den ebenfalls, unter Berücksichtigung der max. Trägerlast, montieren und damit An- und Abfahren. Das wird alles nur überbewertet


----------

